# finished first engine ever



## drysdam (May 27, 2012)

I think the LMS oscillator is kind of ugly but it has the advantage of being pretty simple for a n00b like me. I had to get some additional tooling (reamers, larger drills, etc) but I eventually finished it. 











No video because my video camera doesn't do well in the shop for some reason (not enough light?) and my compressor is SUPER loud. It does run, though, and not too badly considering.

Suggestions for a second engine warmly welcomed. I don't have a milling machine (yet) so it'll have to be fairly simple...


----------



## rebush (May 27, 2012)

drysdam: Nicely done it looks great! I've just finished my first engine will run it in the morning. The shop was getting hot and I getting tired. I'm sure this is just the beginning for you, hope you enjoyed you first build as much as I did. Roger


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 27, 2012)

hey it runs congratulations.. you could always bling it up in the future of build another with more graceful lines. 
as for a second engine how about this one
http://npmccabe.tripod.com/mccaberunner.htm
not elegant but runs on the wind. my take on the model




Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (May 27, 2012)

Congratu;ations to both of you on your first runners...no matter how long you stay in the hobby, that first one will always be special. Drysdam, the photos look great and I'm sure it runs as good as it looks.

Bill


----------



## Don1966 (May 27, 2012)

Congratulation On your first runner? I know when I built my first runner I was very proud of it. I mounted it on a plaque and showed everyone that would look at it. It will always be a special project because it was first so be proud.

Don


----------



## steamer (May 27, 2012)

Well done Drysdam!

Get ye another vertical slide valve....that'll do!

Congratulations!

Dave
 :bow:


----------



## Herbiev (May 27, 2012)

Drysdam you have a natural talent for model engine building. A very good looking engine. How about a horizontal mill engine for number two? :bow:


----------



## vcutajar (May 28, 2012)

Congrats on your first running engine. I am sure that in the future it's the first one that you will remember most.

Vince


----------



## Ken I (May 28, 2012)

Feels good - doesn't it !

Well done and congratulations on your first runner.

Ken


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 28, 2012)

Great job on the first engine. My first was very similar.


----------



## George_Race (May 28, 2012)

Beautiful job, congratulations on the first runner! It is the one that you will always remember.
George


----------



## geoff (May 28, 2012)

Well done drysdam
It's great fun to turn some scraps of metal into a working engine, i found i wanted each new one to be a bigger challenge. How about this Kit with a boiler to make for GBP43.00 on ebay UK, this was my first build. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KIT-BUILD...=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item2eba9bf778
 geoff


----------



## zephyr (Dec 11, 2012)

How much do you want for that


----------



## navigator (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks exactly like my first one.  I remember being surprised when it actually took off running,even if it did try to vibrate itself off the table.  I still have it!!


----------



## gus (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats from faraway Singapore.
 The very first running engine. Bet you ,you have many hours of watching it run. Built mine 9 years ago.
May I suggest a Vee Engine with two oscillating cylinder and to a four cylinder.


----------



## vascon2196 (Nov 1, 2013)

Great job!

Remember not everyone can do this stuff...you are now part of an elite group of mechanical nuts! Mechanical nuts...was that a pun? Maybe...


----------

